# Pimp my Laufrad...Commencal Ramones 12"



## derwolf1509 (28. Januar 2018)

Hi zusammen,

Ich möchte hier mein Projekt "Pimp my Laufrad" mit euch teilen. 

Basis ist ein Commencal Ramones 12". Nach und nach soll daraus ein schönes, sinnvolles Laufrad werden. Hauptfocus ist Gewicht und Spaß für den Papa. ;-)

Hoffe ihr habt Spaß dabei.

Gruß Wolfgang



Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf1509 (28. Januar 2018)

So es geht los...den Anfang macht der Lenker. 

Bei AliExpress habe ich einen auf Maß gefertigten Carbon Lenker bestellt. Die ersten 140g sind somit weg...










Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (28. Januar 2018)

Ach ja hier das Laufrad im Ausgangszustand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf1509 (28. Januar 2018)

Weiter geht es zu den Einzelteilen. Nach dem ich nun das Vorder- und Hinterrad gewogen habe, weiß ich wo ein Großteil des Gewichts liegt. (siehe Bilder) 

Also nächstes Ziel... Laufräder müssen leichter werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf1509 (28. Januar 2018)

Hier noch die Gewichte der Reifen und Schläuche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf1509 (28. Januar 2018)

Nach etwas Recherche hab ich neue Reifen und Schläuche bestellt. Schwalbe Black Jack Reifen und Schwalbe Schläuche. 

Gewichtsersparnis: 300g

Zwischenstand: -450g

Das war der leichte Part. Alles weitere erfordert etwas Google-Können. Der Markt für 12" Bikes ist nicht gerade groß. ;-) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. Januar 2018)

cooles Projekt ;-)

hast du mal einen Link zu dem Lenker ?


----------



## derwolf1509 (28. Januar 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> cooles Projekt ;-)
> 
> hast du mal einen Link zu dem Lenker ?


Hi, such mal bei AliExpress nach FCFB Carbon. Wirst genug finden. Gruß

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf1509 (28. Januar 2018)

Der Zwischenstand für heute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. Januar 2018)

Wo lag denn das Startgewicht?


----------



## derwolf1509 (29. Januar 2018)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Wo lag denn das Startgewicht?


Hi Lord, in Summe habe ich es nicht gewogen. Aber laut Hersteller 4,5kg. Mal sehen was am Ende raus kommt. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (29. Januar 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen,

nach 3 Stunden Internetrecherche hab ich eine vielleicht schöne Lösung für eine neue Vorderradnabe gefunden.

https://www.internet-bikes.com/de/42692-novatec-aluminium-hub-fur-super-light-32-loch/




Oder die hier:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DAT.../1998191247.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.O9a0jH 

Was haltet ihr davon?

Hat jemand einen Tipp woher man so kurze Speichen herbekommt?


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. Januar 2018)

Also das Startgewicht ist stattlich.

Bezüglich der Nabe würde ich tatsächlich nochmal bei Aliexpress gucken. Da kannst du viel Geld sparen solange du keinen Zeitdruck hast. Und für Kinder ist die Qualität mehr als ausreichend.

Und wegen der Speichen kannst du bei spezialisierten Händlern gucken, die fertigen sie dir an. Nur kannst du sie natürlich erst bestellen wenn du die Naben und Felgen hast.


----------



## derwolf1509 (29. Januar 2018)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Also das Startgewicht ist stattlich.
> 
> Bezüglich der Nabe würde ich tatsächlich nochmal bei Aliexpress gucken. Da kannst du viel Geld sparen solange du keinen Zeitdruck hast. Und für Kinder ist die Qualität mehr als ausreichend.
> 
> Und wegen der Speichen kannst du bei spezialisierten Händlern gucken, die fertigen sie dir an. Nur kannst du sie natürlich erst bestellen wenn du die Naben und Felgen hast.


Hi Lord, danke für den Hinweis. Habe oben noch eine Link von AliExpress eingefügt. 

Bezüglich des Gewichts gebe ich dir Recht. Leicht ist anders. Aber ich denke ich bekomm es deutlich unter 4kg. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Y_G (29. Januar 2018)

also ich finde beide Naben nett, die von Ali finde ich vom Aussehen her noch besser und leichter ist die auch. Speichenschau mal bei z.B. bei komponentix


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. Januar 2018)

Naben wirken soweit Ok. Was für Felgen hast du geplant?


----------



## derwolf1509 (29. Januar 2018)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Naben wirken soweit Ok. Was für Felgen hast du geplant?


Gute Frage. Ich muss die Laufräder erstmal ausspeichen und schauen wie schwer die Felgen sind. Warum hast eine guten Tipp? 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (29. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht welche technischen Möglichkeiten dir zur Verfügung stehen. Ich habe die orginalen Kokua Felgen genommen, aufgebohrt, glasperlengestrahlt und dann schwarz eloxieren lassen. Das mit leichten Naben und nur 10 Speichen pro Rad hat weniger Gewicht als ein 12" Carbonlaufradsatz.
Für die Felgen musste ich allerdings einen ganzen Laufradsatz kaufen und ausspeichen. Die Speichen hatte ich selbst gefertigt .

Aber wenn du vorsichtig Ausspeichst, kannst du die Felgen behalten und aufbohren.


----------



## derwolf1509 (30. Januar 2018)

Abend zusammen,

Hier ein kleines Update zu den Laufrädern. Vorderrad ist zerlegt und gewogen. Ich sag mal so.... Schwerlastbau im Kindersektor....;-)








Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf1509 (30. Januar 2018)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welche technischen Möglichkeiten dir zur Verfügung stehen. Ich habe die orginalen Kokua Felgen genommen, aufgebohrt, glasperlengestrahlt und dann schwarz eloxieren lassen. Das mit leichten Naben und nur 10 Speichen pro Rad hat weniger Gewicht als ein 12" Carbonlaufradsatz.
> Für die Felgen musste ich allerdings einen ganzen Laufradsatz kaufen und ausspeichen. Die Speichen hatte ich selbst gefertigt .
> 
> Aber wenn du vorsichtig Ausspeichst, kannst du die Felgen behalten und aufbohren.


Danke für den Hinweis. Was wiegen denn deine Felgen im Vergleich zu meinen? 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## peterchen_l (1. Februar 2018)

Brauchst du 76er Speichen?


----------



## derwolf1509 (1. Februar 2018)

Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen. Ich warte noch auf meine Naben. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## peterchen_l (1. Februar 2018)

Ansonsten melde dich, habe noch welche hier, ggf. auch noch kürzere.


----------



## derwolf1509 (4. Februar 2018)

peterchen_l schrieb:


> Ansonsten melde dich, habe noch welche hier, ggf. auch noch kürzere.


Dank dir. Leider warte ich immer noch auf die Naben aus Fernost. ;-) Sobald sie da sind gibt es ein Update. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf1509 (4. Februar 2018)

Frage in die Runde:
Lohnt sich eine Umrüstung auf Tubeless? 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Surtre (4. Februar 2018)

Gegenfrage: Funktionieren deine Felge tubeless?


----------



## derwolf1509 (4. Februar 2018)

Mit dem richtigen Felgenband definitiv. ;-) Die Frage ist ob die Nummer am Ende leichter ist wie ein Schlauch? 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (4. Februar 2018)

Lohnt sich nicht. Dein Kind will dann los wenn es fahren will und dann nicht erst den Druck kontrollieren und anpassen lassen. Tubeless ist zu unzuverlässig dafür.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Februar 2018)

Speichen: Erdmann, Gingko Velotech...


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Februar 2018)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eine Umrüstung auf Tubeless?


Würde mich überraschen, wenn das bei den Felgen funktioniert.


----------



## nadine09 (8. Februar 2018)

Lohnt sich der Aufwand mit den Laufrädern, solange die Gabel aus Stahl ist? 

Ansonsten ein schönes Projekt. Die Farbe vom Commencal finde ich sehr schön.


----------



## derwolf1509 (8. Februar 2018)

Der Aufwand lohnt schon, da die Naben in dem Fall extrem schwer sind. Aber hier geht ja auch nicht um Lohnen oder nicht Lohnen...es macht einfach Spaß. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. Februar 2018)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Der Aufwand lohnt schon, da die Naben in dem Fall extrem schwer sind.



Die sind schon fast unverschämt schwer. Ich fand die 184g von Kokua schon viel. Welche Einbaubreite brauchst du denn?


----------



## derwolf1509 (8. Februar 2018)

100mm...daher easy. Passt theoretisch alles rein. Habe aber beim Ali was schickes gefunden. Super leichte Rennrad Naben. 68g ;-)

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf1509 (12. Februar 2018)

Abend zusammen,

Hier ein kleines Update. Nachdem die China Teile immer auf sich warten lassen, musste ich etwas shoppen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf1509 (13. Februar 2018)

Da der Geburtstag meiner Kleinen immer näher rückt und die Teile von Ali noch nicht da sind, habe ich für die Vorderrad Nabe einen Ersatz gefunden. 

Hier der Vergleich NEU gegen ALT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (14. Februar 2018)

Sorry für OT, aber wie bekomme ich denn die Achsen auf Schnellspanner umgerüstet?
Merci!


----------



## KIV (14. Februar 2018)

un..inc schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber wie bekomme ich denn die Achsen auf Schnellspanner umgerüstet?
> Merci!


Vielleicht hiermit: https://www.mega-bikes.de/hohlachse...MI-pe26bal2QIV7RXTCh3IzwbxEAQYAiABEgJ56PD_BwE
Aber wofür soll das gut sein? Das Loch (Gewichtsvorteil?) wird ja durch den Schnellspanner wieder gefüllt. Natürlich kannste dafür auch Titan nehmen... 
Aber der Schnellspanner wird auch derbe vermackt, weil das Laufrad eben auch häufig mal rum liegt oder umkippt.


----------



## derwolf1509 (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

Laufrad vorne ist fertig. Das Einspeichen ist zwar etwas Fummelei aber ich denke es hat sich gelohnt. Hinterrad wird die nächsten Tagen dran sein. Bin gespannt was ihr dazu sagt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Hier noch das Ausgangsgewicht des Laufrades.


----------



## derwolf1509 (16. Februar 2018)

un..inc schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber wie bekomme ich denn die Achsen auf Schnellspanner umgerüstet?
> Merci!


Warum umrüsten? Neue Naben lohnen sich mehr. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf1509 (17. Februar 2018)

So Zusammen,

Hier mal mein vorläufiges Endergebnis.Bin gespannt was ihr dazu sagt. Unter dem Strich habe ich 710g aus dem Bike geholt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (17. Februar 2018)

Nicht schlecht. Was war ca der finanzielle Invest für die 710g? Was wiegt es jetzt komplett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (17. Februar 2018)

Über Geld redet man doch nicht. ;-) Ne Spaß bei Seite... müsste ich mal zusammenrechnen. In Summe sind es jetzt ca. 3,8kg. Ich weiß es ist nicht das leichteste aber ich finde es ist eines der schöneren. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf1509 (19. Februar 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Was war ca der finanzielle Invest für die 710g? Was wiegt es jetzt komplett?


Hi Milan0, grob geschätzt habe ich ca. 85€ ausgegeben. Mit etwas mehr Internet- Recherche wäre es wahrscheinlich billiger gewesen. Den billigsten Gewichtshub machst du über die Schläuche und Reifen. 

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hanuman (19. Februar 2018)

Heyho,

Gratulation zum schönen Aufbau. Welche Hinterradnabe hast du verwendet und kannst du etwas zu den Speichen sagen?
Würd mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß,
Magnus


----------



## derwolf1509 (19. Februar 2018)

Hanuman schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> Gratulation zum schönen Aufbau. Welche Hinterradnabe hast du verwendet und kannst du etwas zu den Speichen sagen?
> Würd mich über eine Antwort freuen.
> ...



Hi Magnus, 

das tolle an dem Commencal Ramons ist, dass eine ganz normale 100mm Nabe in den Rahmen passt. Hinten genauer gesagt 104mm aber 100mm passen auch. Somit kannst du jede beliebeige Vorderradnabe mit Bremsscheibenaufnahme hinten montieren. In meinem Fall habe ich die Naben bei AliExpress gekauft. Rießen auswahl und sche... billig. Am Forderrad habe ich eine Novatec Rennradnabe verbaut. Wenn du keine Scheibenbremse hinten montieren willst kannst du die auch hinten verbauen. Die Speichen habe ich bei Radsport-Erdmann gekauft. Das sind übliche DT Swiss Champion 2,0. Die bekommst du dort in allen Längen. Länge einfach über einen online zu findenden Speicherechner bestimmen. 

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## aiKo1988 (20. Februar 2018)

schickes Ding geworden!
mein Sohn bekommt auch ein commencal zu Ostern der Lenker würde perfekt passen.
er hat aktuell noch ein 10 zoll puky mit den er immer in den Wald will
Dattelstütze könnte man auch noch durch eine aus Carbon tauschen


----------



## derwolf1509 (21. Februar 2018)

aiKo1988 schrieb:


> schickes Ding geworden!
> mein Sohn bekommt auch ein commencal zu Ostern der Lenker würde perfekt passen.
> er hat aktuell noch ein 10 zoll puky mit den er immer in den Wald will
> Dattelstütze könnte man auch noch durch eine aus Carbon tauschen


Hi, Lenker habe ich über AliExpress besorgt. Kannst du auf Maß fertigen lassen. 
Gruß

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aiKo1988 (21. Februar 2018)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Hi, Lenker habe ich über AliExpress besorgt. Kannst du auf Maß fertigen lassen.
> Gruß
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


Ja habe da schon geguckt jedoch finde ich Speziell diesen mit der Roten schrift nicht  
welche Breite hast du genommen ? die gehen ja ab 600mm los zur not könnte man ja noch kürzen


----------



## derwolf1509 (21. Februar 2018)

aiKo1988 schrieb:


> Ja habe da schon geguckt jedoch finde ich Speziell diesen mit der Roten schrift nicht
> welche Breite hast du genommen ? die gehen ja ab 600mm los zur not könnte man ja noch kürzen


FCFB 3k carbon MTB bike BMX  carbon handlebar 25.4  flat bar  rise bar 380/400/420/440/460/480/500/520/540/560/580/600-700mm
http://s.aliexpress.com/qAvqaaMb?fromSns=Tapatalk 
(from AliExpress Android)

Hab ihn dort auf Maß bestellt. Also original Breite! 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aiKo1988 (21. Februar 2018)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> FCFB 3k carbon MTB bike BMX  carbon handlebar 25.4  flat bar  rise bar 380/400/420/440/460/480/500/520/540/560/580/600-700mm
> http://s.aliexpress.com/qAvqaaMb?fromSns=Tapatalk
> (from AliExpress Android)
> 
> ...




Danke werde ich auch bestellen wenn das bike für den kleinen da ist
denke das die Reifen und Schläuche die du auch bestellt hast noch dazu kommen werden... an den Narben lege ich erstmal keine hand an


----------



## derwolf1509 (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

Ich hätte eine 100mm Vorderrad-Nabe für das Laufrad zu verkaufen. Die wiegt keine 80g und ist eine super alternative zu den originalen. Sollte jemand Bedarf haben bitte melden. Gruß
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aiKo1988 (9. März 2018)

Heute angekommen... 
Muss es gleich mal auseinander nehmen und nachfetten... alles ein bisschen schwer-gängig für meinen Geschmack. 
Für die Optimierung werde ich wohl erstmal die Reifen und Schläuche von Schwalbe besorgen + evtl den Lenker.


----------



## derwolf1509 (9. März 2018)

Sehr schick...ja die Naben waren bei mir auch extrem schlecht eingestellt. 


Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aiKo1988 (9. März 2018)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Sehr schick...ja die Naben waren bei mir auch extrem schlecht eingestellt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk



Wie hast du die denn eingestellt ? 
Ich hab das gefühl das der reifen/felge nicht ganz mittig vom rahmen sitzen... 
Möchte ungern alles auseinander nehmen ohne verstand


----------



## derwolf1509 (9. März 2018)

Da ich die Laufräder eh neu eingespeicht habe aufgrund der neuen Naben kann ich dir da nicht helfen. Prinzipiell kannst du das Lagerspiel über die Sechskantschrauben einstellen. Ist aber eine Fummelei und du benötigst flache spezial Gabelschlüssel. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aiKo1988 (9. März 2018)

ich gucke mal was ich machen kann sind ja noch 2 Wochen bis Ostern... hab gerade erstmal das ganze lenkkopflager etc nach gefettet


----------



## Bikerredstar (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
Mein Sohn wird (vorraussichtlich) eines zum Geburtstag bekommen. Ich überlege daher, neben den wirklich schönen Tuneing-Maßnahmen die hir gemacht wurden auch die Gabel zu tauschen... ist die Einbauhöhe der Gabel bekannt? (Ich habe dazu leider nirgens was gefunden)
VG
Jonas


----------



## giant_r (4. Januar 2019)

laut den geometriedaten auf der webseite ist die einbauhoehe gabel 209mm.


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. Februar 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> laut den geometriedaten auf der webseite ist die einbauhoehe gabel 209mm.


Danke - ja, da hätte ich auch einfach selbst reinschauen kommen... sorry.
Neue Fragen(en), da das Rad da ist und ich auch ein paar Tuning-Maßnahmen ins Auge fasse:


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. Februar 2019)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> So Zusammen,
> 
> Hier mal mein vorläufiges Endergebnis.Bin gespannt was ihr dazu sagt. Unter dem Strich habe ich 710g aus dem Bike geholt.
> 
> ...



...1) was für eine Nabe hast du am HR verbaut?
2) Ich habe für's VT eine Novatec besorgt, passte das mit den originalen Speichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (6. Februar 2019)

Bikerredstar schrieb:


> was für eine Nabe hast du am HR verbaut?


Offenbar eine Novatec D041SB. Steht zumindest drauf.


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. Februar 2019)

...ja und dann bei der 32L nur jedes zweite Loch gespreicht oder? 
Haute auch das mit den orginalen Speichen hin?


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. Februar 2019)

...ja das ist dann wohl die 32L und nur jedes 2. Loch gespeicht oder?


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. Februar 2019)

Thema Gabel: Ausgehend von der Einbauhöhe habe ich mal einen ersten Bestellversuch in "Fernost" gestartet und eine 14" Zoll geordert
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016...258.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.54814c4dR459wT
...Allesdings ist seit dem 23.01.2018 genau gar nix passiert und der Verkäufer reagiert bisher auch nicht auf Nachfrage


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Februar 2019)

Bikerredstar schrieb:


> ...ja das ist dann wohl die 32L und nur jedes 2. Loch gespeicht oder?


@Bikerredstar - dass du deine Posts editieren kannst, weißt du? Es gibt also keine Not, drei mal untereinander zu posten. 

Außerdem ist es doch müßig Dinge zu erfragen, die man durch bloßes draufschauen selbst erkennen kann. Ja, da sind 16 Speichen verbaut und ja, es ist jedes zweite Loch der Nabe freigelassen. 

Ob die originalen Speichen gepasst haben, weiß ich nicht. Diese Art der Einspeichung ist nicht ganz trivial, weil die Speichenlöcher zwischen den Flanschen versetzt sind und dieser Versatz bei 32 Löchern naturgemäß kleiner ist als bei 16 Löchern. Deswegen kommt eine linke Speiche nicht mittig zwischen zwei rechte Speichen. Die Felgenlöcher sind aber natürlich so angeordnet, weswegen das Speichenbild nicht ganz gleichmäßig gerät. Mann kann es auf dem ersten Bild auch sehen. Keine Ahnung, wie groß die Abweichung hier ausfällt und ob sich das noch über den Nippel ausgleichen lässt, ich denke aber schon.


----------



## Bikerredstar (7. Februar 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> @Bikerredstar - dass du deine Posts editieren kannst, weißt du? Es gibt also keine Not, drei mal untereinander zu posten.
> 
> Außerdem ist es doch müßig Dinge zu erfragen, die man durch bloßes draufschauen selbst erkennen kann. Ja, da sind 16 Speichen verbaut und ja, es ist jedes zweite Loch der Nabe freigelassen.
> 
> Ob die originalen Speichen gepasst haben, weiß ich nicht. Diese Art der Einspeichung ist nicht ganz trivial, weil die Speichenlöcher zwischen den Flanschen versetzt sind und dieser Versatz bei 32 Löchern naturgemäß kleiner ist als bei 16 Löchern. Deswegen kommt eine linke Speiche nicht mittig zwischen zwei rechte Speichen. Die Felgenlöcher sind aber natürlich so angeordnet, weswegen das Speichenbild nicht ganz gleichmäßig gerät. Mann kann es auf dem ersten Bild auch sehen. Keine Ahnung, wie groß die Abweichung hier ausfällt und ob sich das noch über den Nippel ausgleichen lässt, ich denke aber schon.



Berechtigte Anmerkungen - sorry. 
Danke für die Ausführungen zur 32L Nabe/ dem Einspeichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (12. Februar 2019)

@Bikerredstar Wie schon richtig von anderen angemerkt, habe ich nur jede zweite Speiche verwendet. Ist aber nicht ganz einfach, da sehr kurze Speichen. Mir ist vor kurzem schon eine abgeknallt. Hier ist bestimmt Optimierung möglich.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Februar 2019)

falscher Thread


----------



## LTB (14. Februar 2019)

Habe auch mal 12“ Laufräder zusammengestellt und fertig gemacht.



 


 


 

Der Ramones Rahmen ist noch unterwegs


----------



## zr0wrk (15. Februar 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Habe auch mal 12“ Laufräder zusammengestellt und fertig gemacht.


Die Naben und Felgen gehören ja offenbar zusammen. Was ist das?


----------



## LTB (15. Februar 2019)

Die habe ich bei Aliexpress erstanden.


----------



## Deleted 61187 (15. Februar 2019)

Hast du einen Link zum Artikel bei ali? Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## LTB (15. Februar 2019)

Die hier waren das ursprünglich.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-...184.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.29604c4duQnrWH

war ein langes hin und her...scheinen auch nicht mehr verfügbar. gibt aber einige 12“ bei Ali


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Februar 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Die hier waren das ursprünglich.


Hinter dem Link sind aber ganz andere Naben und Felgen. Die haben nichts mit den deinen zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 61187 (16. Februar 2019)

Ok - hab sie gefunden.

€ 58,22  18％ Off | 12 inches Wheels for Kids Balance Bike 85 95mm Children Slide Anodize Colorful Double Layer Aluminum Allolly Bicycle Wheelset
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/lVJKK69


----------



## pommodore (16. Februar 2019)

Es gibt bei Ali auch zwei 12er Laufradsätze mit 100er Naben, steht zumindest so im Text. Einen davon habe ich jetzt mal angefragt/geordert. 

Bin davor übrigens verzweifelt, eine SLX mit 140er Scheiben auf die Original-Laufräder schleiferei eingestellt zu bekommen. Ob’s an der windigen Nabe oder einer schiefen IS-Aufnahme am Rahmen liegt, keine Ahnung. Habe es jetzt aufgegeben und da ich Laufräder nicht selbst aufbauen kann, gibts die Bremse erst an einem der nächsten Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (16. Februar 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Hinter dem Link sind aber ganz andere Naben und Felgen. Die haben nichts mit den deinen zu tun.



Das stimmt. Die erste Bestellung war leider nie angekommen und habe dann Ersatz bekommen...und die sehen jetzt halt etwas anders aus


----------



## pommodore (16. Februar 2019)

So, schon die Rückmeldung über Ali bekommen, dass beide 12"-Laufradsätze nicht mit 100mm-Nabenbreite verfügbar sind, obwohl es so in der Produktbeschreibung steht. Nutzt hier jemand 94/95mm-breite Naben beim Ramones? falls ja, habt ihr noch irgendwelche Spacer verwendet oder die Gabel/Hinterbau einfach fester geklemmt? Irgendwie habe ich keine Lust auf die bleischweren und schlecht laufenden Original-Laufräder.


----------



## LTB (17. Februar 2019)

pommodore schrieb:


> So, schon die Rückmeldung über Ali bekommen, dass beide 12"-Laufradsätze nicht mit 100mm-Nabenbreite verfügbar sind, obwohl es so in der Produktbeschreibung steht. Nutzt hier jemand 94/95mm-breite Naben beim Ramones? falls ja, habt ihr noch irgendwelche Spacer verwendet oder die Gabel/Hinterbau einfach fester geklemmt? Irgendwie habe ich keine Lust auf die bleischweren und schlecht laufenden Original-Laufräder.


Ich kann berichten wenn der Rahmen da ist. Werde versuchen ihn zu klemmen...


----------



## Marc19 (18. Februar 2019)

Geil Leute...!!

Bin total gespannt, habe heute auch eins geordert für unseren Racer

Was für eine Bremse wollt ihr montieren?

Schön dass ich nicht allein denke, dass Ding kann nicht so bleiben wie es ist

LR möchte ich auch gerne in stylisch und neu...
Bin auf @LTB seine Erfahrung gespannt


----------



## LTB (20. Februar 2019)

Habe fertig







 Klemmen der Naben klappt, aber zufrieden bin ich damit nicht...denke werde bei Gelegenheit noch Adapter besorgen. Und der Lenker muss noch gekürzt werden...evtl auch kleinere Griffe, sind doch sehr lang/breit...


----------



## Kati (20. Februar 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> ...evtl auch kleinere Griffe, sind doch sehr lang/breit...


Wollt grad im anderen Thread fragen wegen der Griffe. Die hatte ich selber mal am Bike. In Pink gibts ja ne Auswahl an Kindergriffen


----------



## LTB (20. Februar 2019)

Die waren bei fahrrad.de tatsächlich in der Kategorie Kinder Griffe... 
Auf die Maße hatte ich nicht geachtet


----------



## Tidi (20. Februar 2019)

Ist bei kleen Pepe auch so breit, aber er greift eh immer innen, von daher passt dat schon .... kann der breitere leichte Carbon Lenker noch am nächsten Bike verwendet werden!


----------



## Kati (20. Februar 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Die waren bei fahrrad.de tatsächlich in der Kategorie Kinder Griffe...
> Auf die Maße hatte ich nicht geachtet


Die Trek-Griffe werden hier immer gerne empfohlen wenn es um dünne Kindergriffe geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommodore (21. Februar 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Habe fertig
> ...
> Klemmen der Naben klappt, aber zufrieden bin ich damit nicht...denke werde bei Gelegenheit noch Adapter besorgen. Und der Lenker muss noch gekürzt werden...evtl auch kleinere Griffe, sind doch sehr lang/breit...



Danke dir für die Rückmeldung. Woran liegts, dass du nicht mit dieser Lösung zufrieden bist? Verzieht es Gabel und Hinterbau etwas?


----------



## LTB (21. Februar 2019)

vorne ist es okay. Aber Hinterbau hatte sogar Übermaß von 104mm...habe es jetzt sauber geklemmt. Ich denke so kann es bleiben. Adapterhülsen scheint es auch nicht zu geben.


----------



## Marc19 (6. März 2019)

Heute gekommen

Alter die Laufräder laufen mal richtig scheisse.....

Hat jemand ein schönen Laufradsatz mit Scheibenaufnahme am HR?


----------



## Aldetruller (10. März 2019)

@Marc19 für den Preis?? Was stört dich genau wenn ich fragen darf?! Wollte Junior auch eins kaufen, möchte aber nicht noch viel Geld investieren müssen.


----------



## Marc19 (10. März 2019)

I'm Gründe ist es super!!!

Aber wir, zumindest die meisten so auch ich leben MTB......
Bei mir war die Gabel Furz trocken eingebaut, 2 Speichen locker und die LR haben sich max 4 Umdrehungen gedreht.

Nachgearbeitet, 1a


----------



## Tidi (10. März 2019)

Ja diese Problemchen hat man heutzutage sehr oft und bei allen möglichen Herstellern, ob Versender wie YT oder HighEnd für noch higher Geld wie SantaCruz .... schade eigentlich bei den Summen, die man dafür zahlt! ... nuja meckern wir nicht rum, schrauben ja Alle gern und sind schließlich so doof und zahlen die Kohle trotzdem ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldetruller (10. März 2019)

@Marc19 okay, also nix extremes, was nicht leicht zu beheben wäre und ohne große Zusatzkosten. Fand das Teil direkt super als ich es das erste mal sah. Dann wird es das wohl doch werden nach dem Vitus.


----------



## Liquid01 (11. März 2019)

Mein Kleiner fährt jetzt seit 3 Monaten mit dem Ramones durch die Gegend und zwar "Out of the box"...
Er hat tierischen Spaß damit, vor allem im Wald 
Ich find das Teil super, auch am Zusammenbau konnte ich nix aussetzen.


----------



## Aldetruller (21. März 2019)

Kurze Frage an die Ramonesbesitzer.
Einbaubreite Naben 100mm?! Gabelschaft Durchmesser und Überstand der Gabel? Wollte nach und nach Teile bestellen. Denke ich verzichte vorerst auf ne Bremse. Getauscht werden sollen Laufräder evtl, Reifen, Lenker und Vorbau. Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## LTB (21. März 2019)

ja, normaler Durchmesser (28,6). Mit Überstand meinst du sicher die Schaftlänge, genau weiß ich es nicht, aber bei mir passt ein Vorbau und zwei 10mm Spacer.


----------



## nailz (21. März 2019)

Cooles Projekt! Ich habe hier einige Anregungen für mein neues Projekt gefunden. Es entsteht gerade ein neuer Thread, allerdings mit einem 12" *Fahr*rad


----------



## faradfara (2. Januar 2020)

Kann mir jemand den Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohres verraten?


----------



## LordLinchpin (2. Januar 2020)

nailz schrieb:


> Cooles Projekt! Ich habe hier einige Anregungen für mein neues Projekt gefunden. Es entsteht gerade ein neuer Thread, allerdings mit einem 12" *Fahr*rad



Warum sollte man ein 12" Fahrrad bauen? Die Größe taugt zum fahren garnicht.


----------



## Tidi (2. Januar 2020)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Warum sollte man ein 12" Fahrrad bauen? Die Größe taugt zum fahren garnicht.


... klappte bei Pepe super!


----------



## LordLinchpin (2. Januar 2020)

In meinen Augen Quälerei für die Kinder. Kleine Laufräder mit winzigen Kurbelarmen und einer abartigen Übersetzung. Bei solchen Haufen wie bspw Puky ist die vom Boden aus niedrigste Sattelhöhe der 12er Rahmen übrigens genauso hoch wie die der 16er KuBikes. Lieber ein flaches 16er, hat das Kind deutlich mehr von.


----------



## Tidi (2. Januar 2020)

Na für Quälerei hatte meen Knirps sehr viele fröhlich lachende Momente auf dem Hobel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (3. Januar 2020)

zum fahren lernen war das bo12 bei uns auch super.


----------



## Liquid01 (7. Januar 2020)

Fazit nach gut einem Jahr Nutzung bei Wind und Wetter:
Sämtliche Lager laufen rau und scheinen im Eimer zu sein, wie der Knirps das hinbekommen hat keine Ahnung...
Letzte Woche hatte ich den Steuersatz auseinander, das Fett war nur noch braune Pampe. Hab dann alles soweit gereinigt, neu gefettet und zusammengebaut. Läuft leider immer noch rau...
Gestern festgestellt, dass das Hinterrad rau läuft, zum auseinanderbauen bin ich noch nicht gekommen, befürchte aber dass dort das selbe Problem vorliegt...

Kann mir jemand verraten, ob man den Steuersatz austauschen kann?
Taugen die Ali-Laufräder etwas?


----------



## pommodore (7. Januar 2020)

Ich hab den Steuersatz beim Ramones 12 getauscht (klassisch ahead 1 1/8", wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe), war kein Problem.


----------



## Liquid01 (7. Januar 2020)

Hast du für das Auspressen der original Lagerschalen ein spezielles Werkzeug gebraucht?


----------



## Milan0 (7. Januar 2020)

Hammer und Meisel?

Ansonsten ein 1 1/8" Ausschläger gehört in jede Werkstatt


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Januar 2020)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Hast du für das Auspressen der original Lagerschalen ein spezielles Werkzeug gebraucht?


Ausschlagen kannst du einen Steuersatz ja irgendwie immer. Am besten natürlich mit einem dafür vorgesehenen Ausschläger, aber es funzt letztlich jedes Teil, mit dem du vorn an der Lagerschale ansetzen kannst und hinten mit dem Hammer drauf hauen kannst, ohne dass es kaputt geht. Dann einfach umlaufend ausklopfen.


----------



## zymnokxx (8. Januar 2020)

Wenn jemand ein gebrauchtes Ramones abgeben möchte, ich suche gerade....


----------



## Liquid01 (15. Januar 2020)

Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht zur Behebung der oben genannten Probleme.
Der Austausch des Steuerlagers war absolut Problemlos machbar.
Benötigtes Werkzeug: Hammer, Splint-Austreiber und zum Einschlagen der neuen Lagerschalen ein Stück Dachlatte.
Arbeitsaufwand ca. 10 min
Kosten für den neuen Steuersatz 13 € bei Rose.

Danach gings an die Hinterradnabe.
Das Fett in der Nabe war komplett verharzt, das säubern der Nabe und der Kugeln hat bestimmt 20-30 min gedauert.
Kein Wunder, da die Lagerung der Nabe quasi keine Abdichtung hat und hier somit ständig Wasser eindringen kann.
In Zukunft werde ich hier wohl öfters mal nachfetten müssen.
Nach der Ganzen Tortur läuft die Nabe immer noch etwas rau, aber wesentlich besser als vorher.
Der raue Lauf liegt wohl daran, dass ich die Kugeln nicht 100%tig sauber bekommen habe, vielleicht erledigt sich das mit der Zeit von selbst...


----------



## nmnn (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mische mich jetzt auch mal hier in die Diskussionen ein, auch wenn seit dem letzten Eintrag ein paar Tage rum sind.

Wir haben für unseren Lütten ein 2019er Team in beige gekauft. Im vornherein habe ich bereits einige Infos zu dem Rad gesammelt, da auch ich ein begeisterter Schrauber bin. 

Die ersten Umbauten sind vorbereitet, einige weitere bedürfen noch einiger Planung. So stellt sich uns/mir derzeit die Frage nach einem Umbau der Gabel, also ein Austausch. Ziel ist es das Rad natürlich leichter zu machen, es soll jedoch immer noch seinen Zweck erfüllen und einem kleinen Kind dienen. Bevor ich jetzt letztlich die doch recht stabil wirkende Gabel gegen ein Pedant aus Kohlefasern aus Fernost austausche, hat da schon wer von euch Erfahrungen sammeln können? Gibt es hier jemanden der schon eine Gabel verbaut hat und vielleicht eine Empfehlung dazu hat, oder befinde ich mich dabei doch noch auf Neuland?

Würde mich freuen wenn sich doch jemand dazu äußern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (11. Juni 2020)

Was wiegt der Bock denn jetzt?


----------



## _PETE_ (9. Juni 2021)

Auch wenn hier eine Weile nichts gelaufen ist: Hier ist unser "parts-bin-upgrade".


----------



## aiKo1988 (18. August 2021)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> Auch wenn hier eine Weile nichts gelaufen ist: Hier ist unser "parts-bin-upgrade".
> Anhang anzeigen 1289043Anhang anzeigen 1289044


Sehr gut geworden...
Ich baue gerade ein das Ramones neu auf für Nr3...
Welche Felgen + Naben sind das bei euch ?
Ich finde nichts bei den deemax Laufrädern in 12 Zoll 
Hätte gern was Lila eloxiertes


----------



## nmnn (18. August 2021)

aiKo1988 schrieb:


> Sehr gut geworden...
> Ich baue gerade ein das Ramones neu auf für Nr3...
> Welche Felgen + Naben sind das bei euch ?
> Ich finde nichts bei den deemax Laufrädern in 12 Zoll
> ...


Hi, bei Mavic (Deemax) gibt es auch keine 12" Laufräder. Das sind einfach nur Decals auf einem Satz 12" Laufräder von irgendwem anders. 
Für 12" gibt es nicht viel "out of the shelf" Auswahl. Über Aliexpress oder ebay findest du da einiges aus Fernost (was net unbedingt schlecht ist) musst aber beachten das zu den Preisen noch Einfuhrsteuer und Zoll kommen kann (ab Juli 21 haben sich die Einfuhrregeln geändert). 

Ich habe vor mehr ale einem Jahr ein paar 12" Carbon Felgenringe aus China geordert (hab sie auch fast so lange schon da) und warte aber noch auf die bestellten Naben (aus UK) und Bau nen Laufradsatz selbst. 

Hab ich für die anderen Kinderräder von uns auch gemacht. 

Wenn du noch Infos brauchst zu Maßen oder so gib Bescheid. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## aiKo1988 (18. August 2021)

smn schrieb:


> Hi, bei Mavic (Deemax) gibt es auch keine 12" Laufräder. Das sind einfach nur Decals auf einem Satz 12" Laufräder von irgendwem anders.
> Für 12" gibt es nicht viel "out of the shelf" Auswahl. Über Aliexpress oder ebay findest du da einiges aus Fernost (was net unbedingt schlecht ist) musst aber beachten das zu den Preisen noch Einfuhrsteuer und Zoll kommen kann (ab Juli 21 haben sich die Einfuhrregeln geändert).
> 
> Ich habe vor mehr ale einem Jahr ein paar 12" Carbon Felgenringe aus China geordert (hab sie auch fast so lange schon da) und warte aber noch auf die bestellten Naben (aus UK) und Bau nen Laufradsatz selbst.
> ...


Also alles in einem soll es Lowbudget werden...Für die Carbon Felgen + ghipsy gabel vorne bin Ich einfach zu geizig... bzw. bin ich nicht bereit dafür dann 200-300€ auf den tisch zu legen...
Am liebsten hätte ich einfach neue Alu Felgen in 12 zoll mit gescheiten Naben (für hinten habe ich die Novatec D041SB gefunden) vorne bin ich noch auf der Suche...
Die felgen würde ich gern lila Eloxieren lassen genau wie vorbau und sattelklemme...
Die Bremse würde ich halt gern übernehmen... da werde ich den Bremshebel mit dem Dremel etwas bearbeiten.

So Sah es noch im Urlaub aus bis ich es demontiert hatte  
Reifen und Schläuche kommen Schwalbe drauf
Lenker ggf. der Carbon von FCFB
Decals mache Ich selbst und Rahmenschutz kommt von DyedBro das Unicorn drauf


----------



## nmnn (18. August 2021)

aiKo1988 schrieb:


> Also alles in einem soll es Lowbudget werden...Für die Carbon Felgen + ghipsy gabel vorne bin Ich einfach zu geizig... bzw. bin ich nicht bereit dafür dann 200-300€ auf den tisch zu legen...
> Am liebsten hätte ich einfach neue Alu Felgen in 12 zoll mit gescheiten Naben (für hinten habe ich die Novatec D041SB gefunden) vorne bin ich noch auf der Suche...
> Die felgen würde ich gern lila Eloxieren lassen genau wie vorbau und sattelklemme...
> Die Bremse würde ich halt gern übernehmen... da werde ich den Bremshebel mit dem Dremel etwas bearbeiten.
> ...


Felgen gibt es recht wenige. Schürmann bietet 12" Felge Ringe an. Sind so fast die einzigen 😳 









						Fahrradfelge 12 Zoll kaufen bei HBS
					

Fahrradfelge 12 Zoll online kaufen? Das größte Fahrradfelge 12




					hollandbikeshop.com
				




Ich kann nachher mal schauen ob n Kumpel im Laden noch 12" Ringe hat. 

Die 2-300 reichen bei mir schon lange net mehr 😂. 

Hast du nen Eloxierer an der Hand? Wäre für ein anderes Projekt für mich vielleicht interessant. 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aiKo1988 (18. August 2021)

smn schrieb:


> Hast du nen Eloxierer an der Hand? Wäre für ein anderes Projekt für mich vielleicht interessant. 😁


Da könnte ich über Vitamin B bestimmt an welche kommen 

Mit den Ringen wäre Super...
Naben werde ich dann wohl in China bestellen...
mir fehlt nur noch eine für Vorne... Hinten sollte es ja mit der Novatec funktionieren


----------



## nmnn (18. August 2021)

aiKo1988 schrieb:


> Da könnte ich über Vitamin B bestimmt an welche kommen
> 
> Mit den Ringen wäre Super...
> Naben werde ich dann wohl in China bestellen...
> mir fehlt nur noch eine für Vorne... Hinten sollte es ja mit der Novatec funktionieren


Hinten ist es glaub ich 102 oder 104mm Einbaubreiten (also jede Seite ne Unterlegscheiben /Spacer dazwischen) vorne meine ich hatte die Gabel 98mm wenn ich mich net täusche. Also passen grundsätzlich 100er Naben vorne und hinten. 

Was Eloxierer angeht, gerne. Soll zwar erst im Spät Jahr los gehen, aber Kontakte zu haben ist net verkehrt.


----------



## _PETE_ (18. August 2021)

Ich habe die Felgen aus einem Specialized Laufrad "entwendet". Es sind einfache Einkammerfelgen, aber hatten 16 Loch und haben somit zu meinen Naben gepasst.

Aus so einem Laufrad sind meine Felgen:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Borgsdorf finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Vorn habe ich eine Mavic Rennrad-Nabe und hinten eine Novatec 4 in 1 mit 9mm QR. Einen Anschlag (rechts) habe ich neu drehen lassen, damit es ins Ausfallende passt, ohne den Rahmen zu verziehen. Waren imho zwischen 104 und 105 mm.

Ich habe nur den Anschlag auf der non-disc Seite neu gemacht, damit die Scheibe nicht weiter von der Aufnahme weg und die Felge etwas besser zwischen die Nabenflansche kommt. Decals habe ich selbst gemacht. Speichen waren schwarze Sapim, die ich selbst gekürzt habe.









						36.0US $ 25% OFF|Schiebe Bike Laufradsatz 12 zoll Sealed Lager BMX Kinder Kinder Balance Rutsche Fahrrad Räder 85mm 95mm BMX Felgen 260g nur|Bicycle Wheel|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				



Diese fand ich noch Interessant, aber gibt es nur in 10 Loch... dafür findet man (ich) keine vernünftigen Disc Naben.


----------



## aiKo1988 (18. August 2021)

Die Chinadinger gefallen mir nicht mit den 10 Speichen... das sieht iwie komisch aus... 
Dann besorge ich mir lieber neue Naben... zur not mit 32Loch und Speiche dann 16loch ein... 
Ich muss die Räder mal demontieren... Ich glaube das meiste Gewicht kommt aus den Stahlnaben...


----------



## _PETE_ (18. August 2021)

Da ist eben das Problem. 12" mit 16 Loch ist recht selten. Darum würde ich mir an Deiner stelle so ein Hotwalk schnappen. Die Felgen sind ok-ish und man bekommt die Decals auch gut drauf. 

Ja die Naben sind sau schwer. Ich habe noch ein zweites "a-la-carte" ramones hier stehen, da scheinen die Naben um einiges besser zu sein. 

Bei meinem 14" Ramones Bike wiegt das HR knapp 1kg...


----------



## aiKo1988 (18. August 2021)

Ja ich habe nur das 12er und ein 14er mit Pedalen sowie das 16er  
Ich durchforste mal das Netz... vll nen gebrauchtes kokua oder so... die sollen ja nicht schlecht sein die laufräder


----------



## _PETE_ (18. August 2021)

Ich habe 6 Kokuas hier... Die haben auch 20 Loch und 74 resp. 84mm einbaubreite. Die Naben sind auch so lala... Die habe ich durch Ali-Naben getauscht. Bei den 16" LikeToBikes sind die Naben einfache Quando-Naben (Konusgelagert) .

Die "besten" Laufräder bei den 12" Laufrädern (von denen, die wir haben), sind die von s'cool und earlyrider. Die sind Industriegelagert und laufen recht gut. Die Naben vom Ramones a-la-carte laufen auch sehr gut.


----------



## aiKo1988 (18. August 2021)

Ich glaub ich werde die hier für Hinten bestellen...
https://www.radsport-erdmann.de/de/VR-Nabe-Shimano-HB-M525-Deore-schwarz-6-Loch-Diskaufnahme.html 
Preis ist sogar günstiger als Aliexpress...
Nur mal gucken was ich vorne einbaue...
Welche verwendet ihr denn bei euren Laufrädern @Pete


----------



## _PETE_ (18. August 2021)

Hatte ich schon geschrieben: 

Hinten habe ich die Novatec D881SB mit 9mm QR in 32L drin. Die bekommt man hier in CH für unter 20 CHF  
Vorn habe ich eine Mavic RR Nabe weil sie vom Gewicht akzeptabel war, rum lag und silbern war.


Müsste ich kaufen, würde ICH auf keinen Fall eine Konusgelagerte Nabe nehmen. 

Für hinten vllt: 





						Novatec XC/FR Disc Vorderradnabe 32L schwarz | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				



für vorn evtl die: 





						Novatec MTB/Road Light Vorderradnabe 32 Loch schwarz 119g | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				




oder eine X-Light, die spart auch nochmal Gewicht. 

Für hinten würde ich aber eher auf die 9mm setzen, die passte bei mir satt in die Ausfallenden, nur der DT Swiss Spanner steht zu weit raus, da muss was anderes ran. 

Bei der Vorderen Nabe habe ich noch Einsätze verwendet, die dafür sorgen, dass die Nabe nicht aus der Gabel fällt, selbst wenn der Schnellspanner sich öffnen würde.


----------



## _PETE_ (18. August 2021)

So sieht es aus: 

Die Scheibe ist natürlich mit allen 6 Schrauben befestigt, das ist ein Zwischenstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aiKo1988 (20. August 2021)

Heute mal ausgespeicht und gewogen...
Neue Naben müssen auf jeden Fall her

Beim Stöbern auf Alu habe ich 12Zoll Ringe in Lila gefunden... Leider nur 20Loch...
Gibt es Naben für 20Loch mit 6loch Scheibenaufnahme die nicht zu teuer sind ?










						10.1US $ 15% OFF|12 "fahrrad felge 12 zoll einzigen schicht aluminium legierung felge 20 loch für balance bike|Felgen|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				












						21.67US $ 25% OFF|LEICHTE VORNE FAHRRAD NABEN 20H FÜR 10 11 SPEED SCHNELL RELEASE QR SPIEß STRAßE VORNE BIKE HUB ACHSE 100 j HOOK LAGER HUB TEIL|Fahrrad Naben|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. August 2021)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> So sieht es aus:
> 
> Die Scheibe ist natürlich mit allen 6 Schrauben befestigt, das ist ein Zwischenstand
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1324692Anhang anzeigen 1324693Anhang anzeigen 1324694


Wo hast du denn die Hayes ausgegraben? Die sieht ja noch total neu aus.


----------



## _PETE_ (21. August 2021)

Die ist auch total neu. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren die Restbestände vom schweizer Importeur aufgekauft. Habe noch gut 6-7 Kisten voller neuer Hayes Teile von El Camino bis Prime 😅 Ein paar Aces liegen auch für besondere Projekte parat. Ja alte Eisen aber hier passt sie doch super rein.


----------



## sammy12300 (4. September 2021)

So,
Erstmal vielen Dank für die tollen Infos hier. Für unsere Zwillinge habe ich gerade auch zwei 12 zoll Rahmen bestellt und die passenden Gabeln. Es wird ein Weihnachtsgeschenk.
Bin gerade bei den Laufrädern und tue mich ein bisschen schwer bei der Suche bei Ali...
12 zoll Ringe mit 16 Loch liegen hier. Hinterrad soll die novatech Nabe rein mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Gibt es da noch leichtere/schönere Alternativen aus Fernost? 
Die Dati R1 Vorderradnaben mit 16 Loch sind leider nur noch in rot da. Gibt es da noch was passendes leichtes in schwarz? 
Was habt ihr an Sätteln verbaut? Den Natural fit MTB Kids habe ich auf dem Schirm und die El Nino(ausverkauft)
Ansonsten ist schon ein Carbon Lenker und der Mercator Vorbau bestellt, sowie Carbon Sattelstütze.

Der Service von Commencal ist übrigens super! Habe nach einem günstigeren Versand gefragt, weil dafür 90 Euro aufgerufen würden. Einen Tag später hatte ich eine Antwort. Fragen zum Steuersatz, Lieferbarkeit von anderen Rahmenfarben wurden beantwortet und ein Gutschein Code von 40 Euro mitgeschickt!👍


----------



## TobiF (14. September 2021)

Hi zusammen! Ich habe ein Ramones und inzwischen auch ein passendes Kind dazu   Natürlich wird das Rad noch gepimpt, wie alle meine Räder.

Jetzt die Frage: wie sind die erfahreungen mit der Bremse?
Ich habe aktuell eine montiert, aber nutzten die Kurzen die auch?


----------



## aiKo1988 (14. September 2021)

Also bei unserem was für Nr. 3 neu aufbaue braucht hinten einen neuen. Reifen den hat mein Kleiner voll runter gerockt...

Der Große hat die gar nicht benutzt... 
Ich würde gucken wie er versucht zu bremsen... 
Der Große hat bei und wunderbar mit den Füßen gebremst. Der kleine hat es iwie nicht koordiniert bekommen. Erst dann habe ich eine Bremse verbaut.


----------



## hean (8. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

vor 2 Stunden ist das 14er Ramones bei uns eingetroffen und ich ertappe mich dabei den Umbau zu planen...

Eine sehr generelle Frage - wie speicht man eine Felge mit 20 Löchern auf eine Nabe mit bspw 32 Löchern?

Danke

Twisted


----------



## _PETE_ (8. Oktober 2021)

Wenn Du nicht nur mit 4 Speichen fahren willst, gar nicht. Die meisten kaufen sich 16 Loch 14“ Felgen damit sie 32h Naben verbauen können. 

Oder nach 20Loch Discnaben suchen. (vllt im Rennradbereich?!)


----------



## gerison (12. Oktober 2021)

TobiF schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage: wie sind die erfahreungen mit der Bremse?
> Ich habe aktuell eine montiert, aber nutzten die Kurzen die auch?


Ja, das tun sie. Dauert etwas, aber wenn es soweit ist, kannst auch gleich einen neuen Reifen bestellen...
Driften ist dann das Gebot der Stunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aiKo1988 (13. Mai 2022)

So neue Reifen sind da... leider habe ich immer noch niemanden gefunden der mit die Teile eloxieren kann... aber die Skinwall kommen echt gut mit dem Mint 
Felgen und ein paar Teile sollen lila eloxiert werden


----------



## nmnn (13. Mai 2022)

aiKo1988 schrieb:


> So neue Reifen sind da... leider habe ich immer noch niemanden gefunden der mit die Teile eloxieren kann... aber die Skinwall kommen echt gut mit dem Mint
> Felgen und ein paar Teile sollen lila eloxiert werden



Hope hat ein tolles Purple. Und die Teile passen super 😉

Spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## aiKo1988 (13. Mai 2022)

nmnn schrieb:


> Hope hat ein tolles Purple. Und die Teile passen super 😉
> 
> Spreche aus Erfahrung


Ja aber es soll ja low Budget sein... bis jetzt habe ich 40€ für die Reifen investiert... kommen noch Naben, speichen und der Rest wird wieder neu schön gemacht... muss reichen


----------



## TobiF (18. Mai 2022)

Hi, was sind das denn für Felgen, und was wiegen die?


----------

